# Google60 - What if Google had existed in 1960?



## Dave (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.masswerk.at/google60/

This is great fun?

It couldn't find any "PORN" though. I think the Internet might not have been invented yet. Another query overloaded it. 



> *Huffington Post Tech UK  |  By Michael Rundle*
> You can even search for news and images - which are rendered as little matrices of dots and stars.
> 
> It's been created by designer Norbert Landsteiner, who said that many of the sounds used for the new tool were based on actual equipment, like the IBM 129 Keypunch.
> ...


----------

